# Thousands march to US Capitol to protest spending



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Sep 12, 12:00 PM (ET)

By NAFEESA SYEED

WASHINGTON (AP) - Thousands of people marched to the U.S. Capitol on Saturday, carrying signs with slogans such as "Obamacare makes me sick" as they protested the president's health care plan and what they say is out-of-control spending.

The line of protesters spread across Pennsylvania Avenue for blocks, all the way to the capitol, according to the D.C. Homeland Security and Emergency Management Agency. People were chanting "enough, enough" and "We the People." Others yelled "You lie, you lie!" and "Pelosi has to go," referring to California congresswoman Nancy Pelosi. 
Demonstrators waved U.S. flags and held signs reading "Go Green Recycle Congress" and "I'm Not Your ATM." Men wore colonial costumes as they listened to speakers who warned of "judgment day" - Election Day 2010.

Full Article










*HA! Got to love that poster, "You can't fix stupid, But you can vote it out"*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

If this were a 'pro-health care' reform rally or antigun rally it wouldnt say thousands....it would say millions. Same crap they always do, downplay ourside and upplay thier side. SEven people couldve showed up protesting the protest and it would read "Large crowd supports Odrama"


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Guaranteed this will be brushed under the rug by the Obamafied media. Anyone remember every war protest, whether it was only one person, was front page news for a week.

JAP great minds. Wrote the same thing but can't type as fast as you.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I wanted to be there, but couldn't because I'm on-call this week. I'd like to know what the true head-count is.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

*Anti-Government Demonstration Draws Tens of Thousands to D.C.*

By Emma Brown and James Hohmann
Washington Post Staff Writers

Saturday, September 12, 2009 2:52 PM 

Conservative protesters by the tens of thousands crowded outside the U.S. Capitol on Saturday, a massive demonstration aimed at stopping what organizers called the over-expansion of the federal government under the Obama administration.

"Hell hath no fury like a taxpayer scorned," declared Andrew Moylan, head of government affairs for the National Taxpayer Union, urging protesters to call their representatives. "You're being ignored today by the media and some politicians."

The crowd -- loud, rambunctious and sprawling -- gathered at the foot of the Capitol after a march along Pennsyvania Avenue from Freedom Plaza. Invocations of God and former President Reagan by the an array speakers drew loud cheers, echoing across the Mall. On a windy, overcast afternoon, hundreds of yellow "Don't Tread on Me" flags flapped in the breeze, mingled with U.S. and Texas state flags.

"We own the dome," the crowd chanted loudly, pointing at the Capitol.

Estimates of the number of protesters varied widely but about 30,000 people have registered online for the march, according to one of the rally's sponsors, FreedomWorks, a Washington-based group headed by former House majority leader Dick Armey (R-Tex.).

Full Article


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

A commenter over at Hotair put the count at 2 million...wouldn't that be nice?

Over at the Rott: 1.2-2 million...

Anybody for tea?

Farakan't couldn't even get one million...neither could the anti-bushies...


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

HA, this is good

'Go Home!': DC Crowd Drowns Out CNN Reporter During Live Report


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

The tide is def turning my friends....keep up the good work.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

At the end of the video... "Guys, what do you think about Rep. Joe Wilson?"

(crowd can be heard): *YEAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!*

Wilson for President.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

There is nothing like watching a CNN Moonbatress try to quell a few hundred motivated patriots. That's "feel good" TV right there.. 



justanotherparatrooper said:


> Seven people couldve showed up protesting the protest and it would read "Large crowd supports Odrama"


Right on JAP. You just described the "Thousand Man March".. LOL


dcs2244 said:


> I wanted to be there..


Same here man. I've been following the Griff Jenkins Tea Party Express Bus coverage, those folks are getting their message out and look like they're having a blast doing it!


7costanza said:


> The tide is def turning my friends....


From your lips to Gods ears bruthah.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Nuke_TRT said:


> HA, this is good
> 
> 'Go Home!': DC Crowd Drowns Out CNN Reporter During Live Report


Sign - "Stalin called, he wants his policies back".....hahaha!!!!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> Sign - "Stalin called, he wants his policies back".....hahaha!!!!


You beat me to it Delta, I had a good chuckle about that one too. I just wish the huge guy in the yellow polo shirt wasn't using up so much valuable real estate with his _important_ phone call. It would've been a better slot for the Stalin sign.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Photo of rally sign posted at Huffpo:

Dead Kennedys


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Nuke_TRT said:


> Demonstrators waved U.S. flags and held signs reading "Go Green Recycle Congress"...


I would have picked a different slogan. That one sounds like it's promoting reelection of incumbents.



Nuke_TRT said:


> HA, this is good
> 
> 'Go Home!': DC Crowd Drowns Out CNN Reporter During Live Report


Good. Last time it was the CNN reporter who started screaming at _them_.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

WASHINGTON - A sea of protesters filled the west lawn of the Capitol and spilled onto the National Mall on Saturday in the largest rally against President Obama since he took office, a culmination of a summer-long season of protests that began with opposition to a health care overhaul and grew into a broader dissatisfaction with government.

On a cloudy and cool day, the demonstrators came from all corners of the country, waving American flags and handwritten signs explaining the root of their frustrations. Their anger stretched well beyond the health care legislation moving through Congress, with shouts of support for gun rights, lower taxes and a smaller government.

But as they sang verse after verse of patriotic hymns like "God Bless America," sharp words of profane and political criticism were aimed at Mr. Obama and Congress.

Full Article


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Nuke_TRT said:


> HA, this is good
> 
> 'Go Home!': DC Crowd Drowns Out CNN Reporter During Live Report


I never heard one person say go home. Another instance of a media that lies.

TELL THE TRUTH

*82 pics from Glenn Beck's "9/12 Project" rally in DC view! *

flickr.com - Here are some of the signs and banners I saw today at Glenn Beck's 9/12 Project.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

AP
White House senior adviser David Axelrod slams the demonstrations in Washington, D.C. saying they do not represent views of the broader public when it comes to health care reform.

Full Story:

Axelrod Says 'Tea Party' Protesters Are 'Wrong' - Political News - FOXNews.com


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> White House senior adviser David Axelrod slams the demonstrations in Washington, D.C. saying they do not represent views of the broader public when it comes to health care reform.


God damn this pisses me off.
80 friggin anarchists protesting the RNC or the G8 is huge news worthy of NBC, CBS, CNN and MSDNC's full coverage,
but hundreds of thousands of regular Jane's & Joe's taking time from their jobs and families is dismissed as irrelevant.

GFY Axelrod, you anti-American, Marxist clod.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

My favorite;


----------



## BennyBulldog (Sep 22, 2008)

Ha Ha, look at all these hypocrites...Where were the protesters when Bush took a 128 billion dollar surplus inherited from Clinton and turned it into a 1.3 trillion dollar federal deficit during his presidency?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

BennyBulldog said:


> Ha Ha, look at all these hypocrites...Where were the protesters when Bush took a 128 billion dollar surplus inherited from Clinton and turned it into a 1.3 trillion dollar federal deficit during his presidency?


The only hypocrites are the OBAMA supporters,nuff said.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

God bless all of those who took the time to protest. It's nice to see some true Americans are still left in this country.

*Post Inauguration Jan. 2009*









*Post 912 Project Sep. 12, 2009








*


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

My new favorite sign....heard about it on the Howie Carr show;

"No matter what this sign says, you'll say it's racist".....hahaha!!!!


----------

